# Cat in labor



## Dakota26 (Apr 2, 2006)

I took in a pregnant foster last week. I thought she had a little longer to go and I hadn't even gotten the birthing box, yet. She has been restless today, but I thought that she was probably just checking her new room out and maybe looking for a spot to have kittens in later on. I was sitting in the room and thought I heard a soft meow. I saw a tiny kitten. Momma is having the kittens in a cat tree. I'm worried that she does not have enough room and may hurt a baby, but she will not let me touch her. I have set a box next to her hoping that she will move into it. 
She came from a house of over 20 cats and kittens and was underfed. I was hoping to get a couple weeks of good nutrition in her before birth. What effect could poor nutrition have on her babies? Also, the last litter born in the house, were killed and eaten. They may have had something wrong with them as the other kittens rescued were in poor shape. So I am really worried about them. She doesn't know me and won't let me touch her and it is really hard to see them where they are at. I don't want anything to happen to them. 
Thanks for listening. I'm just a worrier. I know most births go fine and most cats are wonderful mothers. I just need a little reassurance and good thoughts sent her way. Any advice welcome, I don't do pregnant cats very often. Thanks.
I tried to look at the babies (not touch) and she growled and tried to swat me with her paw. I can't go near her or the babies. I have never had a mom cat like this even ones I had just rescued with babies would let me handle them. I just want to make sure everyone is ok and nursing, but how can I do this? She let me hold her before they were born. I know she is just protecting her babies. Do you think she will calm down? I have just been talking to her softly and giving her treats. She hasn't even been to the vet yet. What can I do?


----------

